# Raleigh Bicycle Serial Numbers



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 14, 2013)

My son has asked me to research his Raleigh ten-speed date of manufacture.
Here is the serial number. Please help find a date.
Thanks
WA8000273


----------



## Mickey2 (Sep 14, 2013)

Not quite sure about place of manufacture, but probably January 1978. Number is embossed in bottom bracket?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes. On bottom bracket.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 15, 2013)

Pictures would help but this website has a pretty decent summary;
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 15, 2013)

I found that the website was very informative. Thanks guys!
W denotes the Raleigh factory workshop in Nottingham, England.
A denotes the month of manufacture which is January.
8 denotes year of manufacture in 1980.
273 denotes that it was the 273rd Raliegh bicycle assembled in the workshop in January.


----------

